# Fire Ban on Ruby



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

Just for the dry season. It wasn't in effect when I was there in April. I think it started in June.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Temp order that started in summer. Happens most years from what I can tell. Ends Oct 1st according to GJ Unit Site:

http://www.blm.gov/co/st/en/fo/gjfo.html


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Is it safe to assume that these same restrictions apply in westwater canyon? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Sherpa9543 said:


> Is it safe to assume that these same restrictions apply in westwater canyon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Westwater management is different, and the terrain is different, so the Ruby ban does not affect Westwater.
Ruby camps are mostly benches with a lot of flammable material. A fire can travel for a long way there.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

The restriction began July 1st. We were down there for the July 4th weekend and asked if charcoal was okay for dutch oven cooking. The BLM first said charcoal would be okay in a fire pan but decided it was too dry and restricted every flame that couldn't be shut off with a valve. My feeling is that they are not trying to ban all fires all the time but are watching the conditions closely and placing a ban when needed.

Westwater canyon is not regulated under the Grand Junction BLM office. Check with the Moab office for current conditions. This weekend they allowed charcoal in the Dewey to Moab sections but not campfires.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I just got off a Ruby trip last Sunday. Ranger at the put-in reminded us that there was a fire ban, including charcoal. Note: you are still required to carry a firepan. In my personal opinion it was way too hot to want a fire anyway.


----------



## limnatide (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up that the pan is required even when you can't use it. Wood is also on the list, do they still check for that too??


----------



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Guys! 

It is Colorado State Law that requires you to carry a fire pan even during a ban. It can be used in case of an emergency, hypothermia, or a signal fire if you were to need one. We do not require you to carry wood if you are not going to use it. Mesa County has also issued a Stage 1 Fire ban which applies to all BLM land in Mesa County.


----------



## limnatide (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation and info, makes sense!


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, thanks for the heads up. You just saved us some trouble. I saw fire ban, and literally sent an email saying leave wood and fire pan at home.

That said, the implication in case of emergency is that the fire ban does not apply or at least I will not be ticketed. That is to say, if I needed to send out smoke signals and I accidentally started a wildfire, then I wouldn't be charged with arson? Seems more likely that rules are the rules; no exceptions.


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Carrying fire pan*



BLM Ruby Horsethief said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> It is Colorado State Law that requires you to carry a fire pan even during a ban. It can be used in case of an emergency, hypothermia, or a signal fire if you were to need one. We do not require you to carry wood if you are not going to use it. Mesa County has also issued a Stage 1 Fire ban which applies to all BLM land in Mesa County.


For our June Yampa trip I found it very interesting that this year (June 2016) the Dinosaur NPS regs did not require us to carry a firepan if we did not plan on having a fire. 
We left the big Cambridge pan in the truck. Too hot for a fire and grillin'.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

*minimal qualifying firepan*

From the Colorado BLM regulations...

_f. a durable metal fire pan at least 12 inches in diameter with at least a 2 inch lip around its outer edge and sufficient to contain fire and remains. Fire pans must be carried on all trips even if stoves are being used for cooking. All fires must be contained in the fire pan. Fire blankets under fire pans are recommended to facilitate total ash removal._

I found two nesting cake pans that meet the above regulations 12" dia. x 2" lip.
I use them during fire bans to avoid extra weight that won't be used. Look in the cake decorating section of Joanne's or Michelle's craft stores.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have always wondered if agency regulations are counterproductive in some of these instances. In this case, it sounds like the state, requires fire pans even during bans. Makes me wonder how many crews end up having fires because they had to carry the gear despite the ban? Could be none but I could see a chance it would encourage some behaviors in the worst offenders. 

On the other hand, allowing people not to carry them may increase the fire pits the agency spent so long creating policy to prevent (along side surface poop and "prayer flags" ). Don't miss those days. Have vivid memories of some nasty scenes at the Cottonwood sites.

Never likely to know but makes me curious.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

